# kayaks to purchase?



## matluz1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello,
I am looking to relocate from UK. I would like to buy some kayaks in the Philippines and continue my favourite pastime. Can anyone point me in the right direction please.
I am also interested in mountain bikes too.

Thanks
Mat


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

matluz1 said:


> Hello,
> I am looking to relocate from UK. I would like to buy some kayaks in the Philippines and continue my favourite pastime. Can anyone point me in the right direction please.
> I am also interested in mountain bikes too.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the site Mat,

For bikes, most every mall in the country has stores with good selections. There are also numerous bike shops in any large town or city that you'll be able locate easily when here.

For your boating needs, I'd suggest you contact Broadwater Marine. They have several locations as indicated on the web page and are a good source for any boats or boating/sailing needs.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

matluz1 said:


> Hello,
> I am looking to relocate from UK. I would like to buy some kayaks in the Philippines and continue my favourite pastime. Can anyone point me in the right direction please.
> I am also interested in mountain bikes too.
> 
> ...


If you let us know where you will be located, maybe someone can point you to a specific store. I know of some places in the Subic Bay area.


----------



## matluz1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Ok. Thanks for the information. I will be down by Sorsogon and also spending time in Masbate. 
I enjoy road cycling but may have to switch to mountain biking as it seems sensible.

Mat


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

matluz1 said:


> Ok. Thanks for the information. I will be down by Sorsogon and also spending time in Masbate.
> I enjoy road cycling but may have to switch to mountain biking as it seems sensible.
> 
> Mat


If going to Masbate, it is important to arrive and leave there the same day. Do not venture outside of Masbate City on the main island. Ticao island would be okay for part of a day but only on the East side of the island around San Fernando and San Jacinto. The remainder of of these islands in Masbate Province are quite simply not safe.
I lived on Ticao island for a number of years so this advice and information comes from knowledge in living there..


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

npa ?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

ecureilx said:


> npa ?


Yes, to put it mildly although I knew many that were with the NPA and NEVER felt threatened by or had a problem of any kind with them or the military or PNP. But aside from that, the biggest danger in most areas there is the chance of being in the wrong place at the wrong time when there is political violence. This is something that is frequent - even when elections are not due or in progress. Masbate is called the wild west of the Philippines for a good reason.
Another danger and one that I faced on a daily basis are the large number of poison snakes in the jungles. Cobras are among the many types and are plentiful.
Medical services on the two smaller islands of Ticao and Burias are almost non existent. And on the main island of Masbate proper, medical services and local doctors are 3rd rate at best.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Jet Lag said:


> Yes, to put it mildly although I knew many that were with the NPA and NEVER felt threatened by or had a problem of any kind with them or the military or PNP. But aside from that, the biggest danger in most areas there is the chance of being in the wrong place at the wrong time when there is political violence. This is something that is frequent - even when elections are not due or in progress. Masbate is called the wild west of the Philippines for a good reason.
> Another danger and one that I faced on a daily basis are the large number of poison snakes in the jungles. Cobras are among the many types and are plentiful.
> Medical services on the two smaller islands of Ticao and Burias are almost non existent. And on the main island of Masbate proper, medical services and local doctors are 3rd rate at best.


about NPA my guess was right ... lol

I have a friend in PNP, who is around Sorsagon, and when i asked about tours there he wasn't so thrilled ..


----------



## matluz1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I lived in Bulan for 6 months in 1991 and made frequent trips to Masbate and Ticao island as my wifes grandparents have a farm on the island and residence in Masbate. It was also a little dodgy then with NPA shootouts one of them was held through the farm house area while we were having dinner.
Not so much has changed.
Mat


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

matluz1 said:


> Thanks for the info. I lived in Bulan for 6 months in 1991 and made frequent trips to Masbate and Ticao island as my wifes grandparents have a farm on the island and residence in Masbate. It was also a little dodgy then with NPA shootouts one of them was held through the farm house area while we were having dinner.
> Not so much has changed.
> Mat


Hi Mat,

Sounds like you had some "interesting" times there--Hahaha. I've taken the boat from Bulan over to Ticao (San Fernando) several times in the past as the place I was living was in Burgos (Lagundi) on the West side of Ticao from Batuan. 
Sure a beautiful place and use to walk across Ticao from Lagundi to Batuan and return several time each week just for something to do. I left there in 2000 and at that time the trail from Batuan to Lagundi was mostly dirt.
Absolutely beautiful place and simple way of life. Also back then Lagundi had no electric power, running water, and not even one telephone. Maybe it's still the same. It's a place I'll remember and people I'll miss the rest of my life for sure.


Gene


----------

